# Confession time



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Who is coming on this pm to get away from the bl**dy football! :roll: 
Mind you, asking at the wrong time! Your all on early to get your fix before the footy! :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Me, me, me *Drummer*. I'm not watching *B***** Football*. It's just grown men crying and kssing each other.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I didn't know it was porn!  
Are there any women involved? :wink: 
It's not Gay TV is it? :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

No women (except the groupies in the stands) just men kissing and hugging and crying. 8O

8O It does make you think though. Doesn't it? 8O


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well it is p..... it down here so cannot really get on with things I want to do so I will be popping a cork and settling down to watch them ponce about, leastwise to start with but if it is a lousy game may come back on here to see what is going on.

peedee


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O You could always watch the Formula 1 practice from Barcelona. Then again, that's almost as boring. *Bring on the Moto GP and Superbikes*  8)


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Whats on today then? Somthing big?
Malc


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Pathetic, grown men on the World's foremost Motor Homes forum not able to appreciate their country's 'National Game'.

Sometimes I despair, But then i hadn't realised cricket was on today!

John :wink:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Jabber! Cricket? Bl**dy Cricket?  
I'm loosing the will to live ... again! :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

jabber said:


> Pathetic, grown men on the World's foremost Motor Homes forum not able to appreciate their country's 'National Game'.
> 
> Sometimes I despair, But then i hadn't realised cricket was on today!
> 
> John :wink:


Actually Football was invented by the Chinese. 8O Cricket hasn't been the same since Freddy retired, apart from Botham of course.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O You could always watch the Formula 1 practice from Barcelona. Then again, that's almost as boring. *Bring on the Moto GP and Superbikes*  8)


Sometimes do but like to go to the real thing, Great day at Silverstone last weekend.

peedee


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> johnsandywhite said:
> 
> 
> > 8O You could always watch the Formula 1 practice from Barcelona. Then again, that's almost as boring. *Bring on the Moto GP and Superbikes*  8)
> ...


I agree the atmosphere is good at live meetings, but having taken part in the past, being at a track doesn't do it for me anymore. I'd rather see more of the action on the box. 8)

ROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 

No one even noticed that I said the F1 from Barcelona? It's in Monaco. :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

They have giant sized screens opposite some view points theses days so you can also see what is going on out of view.

peedee
Oh and local radio comentary so go equiped with a hand held radio and headphones. Saves the ear drums too


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

PeeDee, are we back to Porn or Gay TV? :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Depends where the camera is pointing.

peedee


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> They have giant sized screens opposite some view points theses days so you can also see what is going on out of view.
> 
> peedee
> Oh and local radio comentary so go equiped with a hand held radio and headphones. Saves the ear drums too


I know *peedee*. I went to a 24 hour race at The Barcelona circuit with Spanish friends. But I begrudge forking out a fortune. I would rather spend it on travelling etc. :roll:

And by the way* Drummer*. To tie in with the story. We had *GAY* friends who used to go to all the live F1 races throughout Europe and took a TV/Radio with them to get the fuller picture of what was happening. 8)


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O You could always watch the Formula 1 practice from Barcelona. Then again, that's almost as boring. *Bring on the Moto GP and Superbikes*  8)


Except that it is actually in Monaco this weekend..... :roll: :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Maverick* if you read the previous posts? You will see I DID mention that. 8)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> I know *peedee*. I went to a 24 hour race at The Barcelona circuit with Spanish friends. But I begrudge forking out a fortune. I would rather spend it on travelling etc. :roll:


F1 is ludicrously expensive and have never been but Touring car racing etc. is not more than the price of a ticket to attend any major sporting event..

peedee


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*peedee* as I mentioned before, once you have actually taken part, just watching isn't good enough. That's why I follow it on TV. If you had taken part yourself, you would understand what I mean.


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Hi *Maverick* if you read the previous posts? You will see I DID mention that. 8)


Just too quick for my own good sometimes.... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Don't worry about this football nonsense, lads... it'll be the Lions Rugby Tour soon.

A real game. A man's game.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

That I can agree with *BarryandSue*. When I was in the Army in Singapore I played against the All-Blacks. Can't remember if that's why I retired from playing or not (joking). 8)


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

You lucky beggar, John. Now THERE's a memory, eh?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I kind of remember it was painful. I'm only 5' 6". 8O


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

If you'd been a footballer, John, you'd have been hospitalized for 6 months at the very least.

As it is, you were a rugby player and merely "kind of remember it was painful"!

'Nuff said!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Rugby only? No, I played Rugby, Football, High Jump, Long Jump, Triple Jump, Javelin, Tug of War, Badminton, Sprinting, Boxing. The only thing I didn't like was long distance running. It wasn't until a few years ago that I realised my make-up would have suited this down to the ground. 8O


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

You're a rugby player and wear *make-up*???

I'm speechless!!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I did mention I had some GAY friends.  8) :wink:


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

now I'm totaslly bemused and I disagree totally with


> If you'd been a footballer, John, you'd have been hospitalized for 6 months at the very least.


they are hospitaised for 6 months if they break a nail.
since Michelle took up watching the rugby she now calls soccer pansyball


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *roi*. So you didn't watch those grown men crying with joy at winning a football match with a penalty shoot-out? Or watch those grown men crying with shame for losing. They were hugging and kissing and holding and ???????? Wait a minute! I feel a song coming on. 8O


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

i enjoyed the cup final as usual  

but i like it when rugby is on the telly - better than any sleeping tablet :roll:


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

i always knew it wasn't a stiff upper lip you english had. it's a fear of doing something [hence cricket and football]smiffee


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

can you believe john would rather sleep through, er watch, :roll: gp or world superbikes than go looking at motorhomes. the indoctrination is failing any suggestions :?: 
he is also pretty good at sleeping through cup finals 8O does this say anything about tv sport? sue


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O If you are refering to this John, then I have seen all the motorhomes I can possibly look at. The European models are C***. I may be interested sometime in the future of an homebuild. For me it's a BIG proper Motorhome at a decent price (self-import from the US). And I never fall asleep watching Moto GP or Superbikes or Trials or or or


----------

